
From personal project to full-time startup: my 2015 and future roadmap - jensmittag
https://www.datagnan.com/en/article/happy-new-2016-the-year-datagnan-will-be-released/
======
sharemywin
I'm thinking it should be pretty easy to get datagnan to work on one of these?

[http://makezine.com/2015/09/24/the-9-computer-is-shipping-
to...](http://makezine.com/2015/09/24/the-9-computer-is-shipping-today/)

~~~
jensmittag
Yes, datagnan will work on one of these as it's implemented completely in
C/C++, and the longterm vision is indeed to build smart modular storage drives
on top of such embedded platforms.

